# Irreverent. Irresponsible. Insatiable. Meet Rico, space pirate and vampire



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Break Out - Book 1 in the Blood Hunter series - out now for only 99cents!



The year is 3048, Earth is no longer habitable, and man has fled to the stars where they've discovered the secret of immortality-Meridian. Unfortunately, the radioactive mineral is exorbitantly expensive and only available to a select few. A new class comprised of the super rich and immortal soon evolves. The Collective, as they're called, rule the universe.

Two-thousand-year-old Ricardo Sanchez, vampire and rogue pilot of the space cruiser, El Cazador, can't resist two things: gorgeous women and impossible jobs. When beautiful Skylar Rossaria approaches him to break a prisoner out of the Collective's maximum security prison on Trakis One, Rico jumps at the chance. Being hunted by the Collective has never been so dangerous-or so fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nina-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

You can read the first three chapters of BREAK OUT for free, here:

http://www.entangledpublishing.com/break-out/


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Five star reviews for Break Out:

"Scorching Science Fiction with Vampires," 

"Vampires, space, and romance--oh, my!"

"One Hot Vampire/Space/Alien Romance HOT HOT HOT"


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Break Out is still on sale for only 99cents.

"One Hot Vampire/Space/Alien Romance HOT HOT HOT"

Read the first three chapters for free:

http://www.entangledpublishing.com/break-out/


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

More 5 star reviews for Break Out:

"A Sizzling Hot Space Opera Complete with Vampires!"

"Science fiction meets paranormal romance - - Don't miss out on this one!"

"Space Vampires? Yes please."


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay - so it's back up to the proper price of 2.99 but still a bargain.

And more 5 star reviews:

"Fantastic,Funny, Sexy, Loved this Book!!!" by  I Heart YA Books 

"If you are looking for a quick romance that delivers hot and delicious with lots of sexual tension than this novella is it." by Bitten by Paranormal romance.


----------



## RosalieLario (Jun 21, 2011)

I just have to say that I read and loved this story. Can't wait for the next one in the series!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow it sounds great! *goes away to buy it*


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Rosalie - glad you enjoyed the book - Blood Hunter Book 2, Deadly Pursuit, is out in October!

Thanks Chrystalla - hope you enjoy it!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds like such fun!  

I had a bit of trouble purchasing and downloading from Barnes and Noble.  I just bought a new Nook touch so I really wanted to read on it.  I purchased online and picked up my Nook to download and start reading.  No dice.  The book shows in my library but when I try to open it, it goes to the purchase screen.  So I try to repurchase and it gives me a message that I have already purchased this book.  No space vamps for me.

So now I either have to buy from Amazon and read on my Kindle or wait until later to call up B&N to try to see why I cannot download it.  What a mess the B&N book store has been.  Kindle has spoiled me and these little glitches feel insufferable.  And I really wanted to start this before I went to bed for the night, I had a ruff time at work and just want to curl up and read till my lids close.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Nina Croft said:


> You can read the first three chapters of BREAK OUT for free, here:
> 
> http://www.entangledpublishing.com/break-out/


Congrats on your release! I love what I read


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Sharon!

Kindlechickie - how frustrating!  I hope you get it sorted and hope you enjoy the book!


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Another great 5 star review for Break Out:

"Incredibly imaginative. The book just sounded like too much fun when I read the blurb, and I wasn't disappointed."

Read the first three chapters here:

http://www.entangledpublishing.com/break-out/


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

13 five star reviews!

Break Out - Book 1 in the Blood Hunter series - out now for only 2.99


The year is 3048, Earth is no longer habitable, and man has fled to the stars where they’ve discovered the secret of immortality—Meridian. Unfortunately, the radioactive mineral is exorbitantly expensive and only available to a select few. A new class comprised of the super rich and immortal soon evolves. The Collective, as they’re called, rule the universe.

Two-thousand-year-old Ricardo Sanchez, vampire and rogue pilot of the space cruiser, El Cazador, can’t resist two things: gorgeous women and impossible jobs. When beautiful Skylar Rossaria approaches him to break a prisoner out of the Collective’s maximum security prison on Trakis One, Rico jumps at the chance. Being hunted by the Collective has never been so dangerous–or so fun!


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Now on sale for only 99 cents!

5 Stars "One Hot Vampire/Space/Alien Romance HOT HOT HOT"


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

"Fantastic,Funny, Sexy, Loved this Book!!!"

Still only 99 cents!



And just hit the top 100 space operas!

#100 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Hurray!


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Break Out - 13 Five star reviews and only 99 cents!


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

"A Sizzling Hot Space Opera Complete with Vampires!" Still only 99 cents on Amazon:



Read the first three chapters here:

http://www.entangledpublishing.com/break-out/


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

"A Sizzling Hot Space Opera Complete with Vampires!"



"Absolutely hysterical! Rico - you had me at 'bring me my goddamn spaceship.'"
~ Dawn McClure, author of Samael and Heaven Sent

Still only 99 cents on Amazon:


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Break Out, is No. 70 in space operas this morning and still only 99 cents!

#70 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I read your book and I loved it!   Is there a sequel?


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Aw - thanks, Chrystalla you made my day. And yes, there is a sequel. It's full length, called Deadly Pursuit, and it's out next month:

http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Pursuit-Blood-Hunter-Novel/dp/1937044890/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nina Croft said:


> Aw - thanks, Chrystalla you made my day. And yes, there is a sequel. It's full length, called Deadly Pursuit, and it's out next month:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Pursuit-Blood-Hunter-Novel/dp/1937044890/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1


Yay! *dances* I must have it. Absolutely. Loved Rico.


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Chrystalla - I have to admit, Rico is my fave hero so far!


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Break Out - only 99 cents

Meet Rico and the crew of the space ship_ El Cazador_!

Rico switched on his comm unit.

"What is it?" Tannis sounded irritated, and Rico frowned.

"I need picking up."

"It will have to be later-I'm busy."

He cocked his head to one side, listening for the sound of the mob, judging its distance. His pursuers would be on him soon. Tannis had better get unbusy and fast.

"Tannis, stop whatever it is you're doing, bring my goddamn spaceship, and pick me up."

She was silent for a moment. "I'll think about it."

The line went dead.


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Break Out - still only 99 cents

13 five star reviews on Amazon! "A Sizzling Hot Space Opera Complete with Vampires!"


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

"The dialogue is fun, the action fierce, the love scenes sizzling&#8230;.I'm looking forward to reading Break Out's sequel, Deadly Pursuit."
~ Joy Lamb, USA TODAY Books HEA

Break Out - still only 99 cents!


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Extended version of Break Out is now available in trade paperback!


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

The extended version of Break Out is now available on Kindle!

"The dialogue is fun, the action fierce, the love scenes sizzling&#8230;.I'm looking forward to reading Break Out's sequel, Deadly Pursuit." -Joy Lamb, USA TODAY Books HEA


----------

